# Where to get this spare part?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Looking to get the spring that goes between the dosing stars on my Mazzer Super Jolly but can't seem to find it on any of the UK parts suppliers websites... It is this piece:

http://www.espressoworkshop.com/shop/shop842.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A few of us have accounts with wholesalers who could probably get it but there's a minimum order price and minimum shipping charge so it wouldn't be feasible to order that alone


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Peter at Espresso Underground or Coffee Omega et all might be able to get you one, you need a retailer that does a lot of business with a parts firm like GEV or LF.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not necessarily. Most equipment peeps can get this part next day within the UK. It's not worth paying £6 postage for tho!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Not in immediate need for this part but will ask around the various suppliers see if they can get it when they ordering other parts


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Very expensive these springs (not)! : Yours for £2 incl postage. I can get one on the next order from my supplier - usually every 7-10 days.

PM me .......


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Sent PM along with a few other requests lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can have one fir the cost of the postage as I have loads of these spare


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Awesome coffeechap! What else you got for sale can maybe purchase a few items from you?


----------

